# .



## Ice Man (Oct 3, 2015)

.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hmm....This appears to be a cluster fuck!!!


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm speechless. You've got a beautiful case and you've messed up the painting and the cable management. What did you use to cut the hole for the 240 rad on the bottom? If you fix your cables and paint it more completely/nicely, I'm sure it will look a lot better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 3, 2015)

well as the 2 above said.

i had a dual loop in my rig (still a dual loop but a bit more special now) but it was a AIR 540 so i will not criticize the cable management ... but the tubing is a tad (to be gentle.) messy 
all in one that build and configuration is a oddball to me


----------



## pat-roner (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy fuck! What a trainwreck.

A+ for effort tough


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2015)

It works and does the job all that matters.

My case looks just like that minus the watercooling.


----------



## pat-roner (Oct 5, 2015)

natr0n said:


> It works and does the job all that matters.
> 
> My case looks just like that minus the watercooling.


True.

slap on the sidepanel, stick it under the desk.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2015)

91 degrees for a CPU core looks a little high to me, especially when it's watercooled....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 5, 2015)

Ice Man said:


> With such high overclock you must have high degrees. in my old pc i have high overclock with high degrees and i not have single problem with it.


well 4.6 is not really a high overclock, i considered it as "normal" OC on my previous 4690K build (under OC i never got above 67°C gaming 70°C load)



Ice Man said:


> the tubing size that i use, is the size that most people use in their project's.


well i use 13/10mm OD/ID  but i was not talking about the size that made the whole setup messy  tho since it's a non window panel case, as some said : if it does the job then, it's fine.

i got the same problem when i painted black my NZXT Nemesis inside, i ran out of paint before being able to cover all area 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1098#post-3342825

my past and current dual loop (not the same as i did 1st since now the CPU block/pump/res use a Triton block but the rest is standard custom water cooling pieces )

references (i can't get messy in mine, since i have a BIG windows panel)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1072#post-3217470
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1100#post-3347983
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1100#post-3349078


----------

